# Healthcare in Italy



## mylabur2u

Healthcare in Italy
Just trying to find out some info on how healthcare is obtained for those on a work visa. Do you have to purchase a private policy? Does your employer provide coverage? If anyone has any experience with this, please share!!


----------



## synthia

Welcome! I moved your thread here, to the Italy forum, to give you a better base for a response.


----------



## LaDonna

*Health Insurance what I know*

Hello,

I was told that healthcare in Italy was free.......However, I contact my insurance company (BC/BS) and they said that generally they would pay the hospital directly for any care that was received as inpatient....but anything that was outpatient, dental, office visit...I would have to pay out of pocket and then submit the global healthcare claim...They did say that they had some providers in Italy.....My insurance company had an entire department devoted to global claims...and they gave me the phone number to call when and if I needed it while I'm there for the year......I was told that there is an American Hospital just outside of Rome...if that helps.....

That's all that I know..hope it is somewhat helpful....i






mylabur2u said:


> Healthcare in Italy
> Just trying to find out some info on how healthcare is obtained for those on a work visa. Do you have to purchase a private policy? Does your employer provide coverage? If anyone has any experience with this, please share!!


----------

